# General > Reunions >  south school

## larsson

hi garry bain 
whats the crack?
long time since i heard about u
we had some good laughs in the south school cant remember what primary you left in 
here from you again 
jennifer nicolson (nee macnab)

----------


## garrygb

Oh my god Jennifer how the hell are you, it's been a very long time since we last talked.

I remember you and was it Vivian, You must tell me all about yourself. 

I'm married now just last Aug, no kids yet still thinking about that one. IT Manager for a local company and I love it. 

It's good to here from you I hope all is well, what you up to now.



Sorry this is a short note but I have to run.

Will talk again soon.


g.

----------

